# Across the Board Price Increases?????



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just got an email with the following from a supplier that I've done business with and is pretty straight up and honest. Has anyone else heard of anything like this?

Just to give everyone a heads up â€" Aristocraft, LGB, Hartland Locomotive, USA and, well, just about everyone!! â€" are raising prices March 1, 2008.Â  Let us know if you would like something before March 1st.Â 

And right before we get out tax break checks too. Sounds like it might be time to buy if this is true.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. All of those all at once! Fortunately, I have largely purchased everything I need for all of my upcoming projects. Should have seen this coming with the rising cost of energy. Still, aren't they kind of shooting themselves in the foot raising prices in a soft economy ? One has to wonder . . .


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem isn't just the cost of oil. The cost of copper and brass is through the roof! 

Late winter is usually when my suppliers hit me with price increases as well. Usually Jan 15, Feb 1 and March 1...however with the crummy dollar the last few years, I've been seeing some mid-year increases on imported items as well.


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

Most large scale manufacturers put their new price list into effect March first. Nothing drastic or earth shattering I expect. 

George


----------



## wmumpower (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets just say that capitalism has run amuck.  If prices become too outrageous, then there is always scratch building.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.plasticsexchange.com/Research/WeeklyReview.aspx

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By George Adams on 02/13/2008 8:21 PM
Most large scale manufacturers put their new price list into effect March first. Nothing drastic or earth shattering I expect. 

George


Well, you work at Aristocraft in the Customer Service Department....so how much of a price increase are we to expect?  By now, you must know.  Are we talking price increases like the increase we saw in track prices a while back????....or just inflation levels...like 2%?  I mean, with all the talk about a recession on going, I'd think we'd see price decreases....

Let's take the rumor out of the thread...and get some information.


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow what are the odds of all of those manufacturers checking their balance sheets and then all of them deciding to raise their prices and then all of them independently deciding to make the price increases on the same day?  What a coincidence!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Such is life.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as prices do not double again I won't complain too much. As it is I will not buy anymore track for a long time. I'll make do with what I have. Or don't have as the case may be. 

Chas 

Cost of living raise at the beginning of 2008 = 2%, Cost increase of the health insurance plan = 5%. So I'm technically living on less take home pay. Even more so because the 2% put me in a higher tax bracket or something so my tax deductions seem to be higher. My actual cost of living is higher with rising energy costs transferring over to daily need items like food and clothes. So something has to budge and it WILL be the hobby items. Let them rise the prices all they want. 

Chas


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out Trainworld for new Aristo price increases, its a goodly jump alright, not too terribly painfull but still, it WILL likely effect sales. 

Lets just say that I'm just glad I got my FA-1 at Al's retirement sale for only $120.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys kill me. Do you guys expect pay raises every year? Well, so does everyone else. That money has to come from somewhere. Geez! 

-Brian


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Pay raise? What the %&## is that? My costs keep going up and up, my sales keep going down and down, right into the toilet. My suppliers all want more $$. The shippers want more $$. The utilities want more $$. The show organizers and advertising people all want more $$. The customers OTOH want to pay less $$ (But expect free customer support, even if they bought it elsewhere!).... I don't know about the others, but I know I can't eat the cost increases. I've had to take a "real" job just to keep food on the table. (Which means less time available for customer service.) 

There's something screwy with the numbers someplace, from what I can tell the economy has been pretty bad for at LEAST 2 maybe 3 years. Most people simply don't have as much (if any) money left for discretionary spending.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm..

Some prices went up, some went down.  I guess everyone has gotten their Mallet? Those are listed under $500 each.  Old style diesels appear to have risen by about 10%, but the freight cars are up about $10 each.  I am planning on adding the Consolidation to my roster and the NH RS-3, and those prices are in line with what I expected.  Not a bit surprised that prices are rising.  

Mark


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Only thing that is constant is "CHANGE"  They are raising prices because they want to and they can!  This hobby is becoming increasingly more expensive!  Time to keep what you got and improve on it!  Only way to implement change is when the retailer finally figures out that people are not purchasing, and theyre customer base is not growing, and then you will probably see what we saw in the liquor industry around 2000.  Big companies eating up and merging or buying out  the little guys!  Geez maybe Wal Mart will become the g-scale or model rr capitol of the world like they are in everything else that is Cheapie Cheapie Cheapie!!!!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

If 'What came appart 'sells g scale ,they 'll call it then Crap scale! 
won't even get my hunting application there any more!!!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not at all suprised by price increases--the price of oil is way up--it's at record levels, or was recently. That's going to have an impact at every point--in manufacturing (plastic is oil-based) and in shipping (both by boat and by truck). And then the dollar is low--so chinese goods and services cost more. It's not a big surprise


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Pay raise what is that? I worked for the railroad for 35 years and never seen pay raises the way everything goes up!!
Gas goes up 15 -20 cents in one shot, I was lucky the get that in five years


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

" And then the dollar is low--so chinese goods and services cost more." 

The yuan, (the Chinese currency) is tied to the US dollar, so it rises and falls with the US dollar. The Euro isn't tied to the dollar, so when it rises, European goods cost more. Assuming we are still buying anything from Europe.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The Yuan being tied to the US$ keeps the cost of importing goods from China into the USA artificially low, sending even more jobs offshore to China. 

If China was forced to float their currency, like most other countries are forced to do, there would be a very big leap indeed in the cost of imports into the USA from China. 

It surprises me the USA does not do that, as the push to once again make "stuff" in the USA would gather momentum.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

If you guys want some super pricing on Aristo-Craft, USA, Accucraft, Delton, Lionel and Bachmann rolling stock and locomotives, 

*Yes, Please send me a message via MLS message service.*    

One of our club members passed away and he had about as much stock as San-Val....  (well almost)  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif  Brand new pricing is 25% less that St Aubin, used stuff is less than that.  All new and most of the used stuff is in the original boxes.  I'll email a list if you'd like... Shipping would be extra or you can pick it up.  

The stuff has been selling a bit quickly so it would be subject to availability.

Sorry, no track or switches....  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

Email is [email protected]


----------



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

stan can u e-mail me a list.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too Stan, thx


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

You have mail, Stan. Put us on the list.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By astrayelmgod on 02/14/2008 3:37 PM
" And then the dollar is low--so chinese goods and services cost more." 

The yuan, (the Chinese currency) is tied to the US dollar, so it rises and falls with the US dollar. The Euro isn't tied to the dollar, so when it rises, European goods cost more. Assuming we are still buying anything from Europe.

The chinese currency is no longer tied up to the Dollar, and hasn't been since 2005
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/english/doc/2005-07/21/content_462216.htm

The Yuan is still artificially low though, but prices has increased on chinese goods as well as European, albeit not a s much.
The Euro and Dollar are "equals" in regards to being totally floating, and Europe is seeing some really surreal wage increases. Predicted as much as 5-7% pay raise this year in Norway, the coming a of a big drop in the economy here I would say, prices are allready stable and some dropping (housing), this will lead to  an increased interest rate and voila, the eighties all over again... Priced out of the market due to surreal wages and taxes.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Stan, could you please mail it to me as well
(expecting a pay raise )


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too please? Wife got a raise! LOL! 

Chas


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

ME Three for the list!!!!


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

please include a list for me Stan


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Please include a list for me also, Regards, Dennis


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*moderator hat on* 
Just a quick reminder that below everyone's name on the left side of the screen is a line that says "send message." Click that, type your message, and it goes directly to that person. It shows up in the "Private Messages" window (same pulldown menu as the Forums and Chat), and that individual gets a pseudo pop-up note informing him/her that he has a new message the next time he logs on. Depending on individual settings, that message may be forwarded to their e-mail account as well. 

Saves having a ton of replies like those above that are completely unrelated to the topic at hand. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

On price increases. I walked into a local dealer a week ago. He had some killer prices on LGB 1600 series switches for $60 each. When i went there during the week to pick up some for a friend he had boosted the prices to $90. He did let them go for $75 each. In my opinion this hobby (Not just G.) is going to be slowing down as prices to buy new product is growing faster than people's paychecks. I'm glad I don't NEED track, switches, engines, or rolling stock. 
BW, he also has LGB 1200 series switches and a pair of 1800 series available as well as 18000 series track. Even with the price jump still a good deal. Unfortunately he deals in cash or checks only.
LAO


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

Price increases? How about EBAY's new prices? I remember someone a while back predicting what EBAY would be doing: insertion fees are down, gallery fees are free, but final value fees are way up! Ultimately, EBAY prices will have to float upwards to reflect these increased seller's costs.


----------



## SPgeek (Jan 3, 2008)

I would also like a list as well Syan, Thank you!


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't think of a single compelling reason why prices should NOT go up on model trains and related items. They're going up on everything else, so why should anyone assume that trains should somehow be different? If it takes more bucks to buy a given item, either cut back on the Starbuck's visits and other such stuff or do without.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Allan W. Miller on 02/17/2008 3:43 PM
I can't think of a single compelling reason why prices should NOT go up on model trains and related items. They're going up on everything else, so why should anyone assume that trains should somehow be different? If it takes more bucks to buy a given item, either cut back on the Starbuck's visits and other such stuff or do without.
Under ordinary economic circumstances, your reasoning is correct.  _Assuming_ a soft economy--and my understanding is that this might be an understatement--raising prices now will definitely hurt sales and in some cases eliminate customers altogether._ If _my assumption is wrong and the economy is not an issue, _then_ the price increases would not be much of an issue either. 

Because my local economy is in trouble, even though my wholesale suppliers continue to raise prices, I will not be following suit. I will instead, hold the line for at least another year and maybe longer. In fact, in the case of the rooms, I will probably be_ lowering_ rates.  Anotherwards, I will be absorbing the wholesale price increases (especially in domestic beer). 

That business management decision is based on nothing more than a realistic appraisal of what the local market will handle--which isn't much. Were my local economy to heat up, my prices would reflect that too. 

--Ron in AK


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

_Because my local economy is in trouble, even though my wholesale suppliers continue to raise prices, I will not be following suit. I will instead, hold the line for at least another year and maybe longer. In fact, in the case of the rooms, I will probably be lowering rates.  Anotherwards, I will be absorbing the wholesale price increases_ 

be carefull about that. you northamericans are not accustomed to failing economy conditions. we in latinamerica are. when prices rise, while wages stay, it is weeding time. part of the middle class is getting weeded out.

long years ago i thought like you. when i noticed, i had lost over a third of my capital, i did some serious thinking about survival in failing economies.

point one: allways keep your prices high enough, that running costs plus restocking are covered. (and the essential part of your personal budget)

point two: as the adquiring power of your customers goes down, lower the quality of the goods, you are stocking.  (they love, to get good ware cheap from you. but when you finally are broke, they are going to buy cheap junk from somebody else anyhow - so better you sell them the junk and don't forget point one, when you calculate the prices)

point three: don't make the change a brusque one. keep your old wares stocked at the necessary prices and offer cheaper alternatives. and don't make the mistake to comment, or let the customers feel in other ways, when you notice them to change to buying junk. they know it very good without somebody rubbing it in!
(in your case, serve the supermarket-moonshine in the same glasses as the dimple. calculate the prices, that you can give generous servings)

point four: don't use much credits or other forms of debts. ("much" by my definition are over 10% of what my capital could be sold for)

the only thing i would like to add for you people up north, don't think, that your beginning economic crisis is something temporal.
the moment, your army failed to evade rawmaterials and specially crude oil being traded in other currencies than US$, your country was in for deep outhouse conditions.

but i can assure you all by my experience, if the money is short, modell-railroading gets more challenging. something made by scraps and leftovers really satisfies.

korm
.


----------

